# Trinity river



## tom1008 (Aug 26, 2010)

Chambers county sherriff dept has a brand new boat out here and they are putting it to good use. They're stopping every boat on the water so have your safety equipment handy.


----------



## Acadian (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah, I was ticketed last weekend. I think that this "stop every single boat"attitude is BS. It's either a money thing or someone is trying for a pat on the back. Either way all it's gonna do is drive people away and create animosity towards law enforcement. Idk, common sense tells me these resources could be better used for something other than ruining our weekend over the most minute thing when there are way worse issues or there. If I'm with friends and family enjoying my weekend leave me alone and go look for a real criminal. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sp4anahuac (Apr 26, 2007)

*Last few months*

There have been several bad accidents on Trinity and as you know chambers is poor county. :headknock


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Acadian said:


> Yeah, I was ticketed last weekend. I think that this "stop every single boat"attitude is BS. It's either a money thing or someone is trying for a pat on the back. Either way all it's gonna do is drive people away and create animosity towards law enforcement. Idk, common sense tells me these resources could be better used for something other than ruining our weekend over the most minute thing when there are way worse issues or there. If I'm with friends and family enjoying my weekend leave me alone and go look for a real criminal.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Are you really that ignorant ?......really ?


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> Are you really that ignorant ?......really ?


If they stop every car checking for dope or dwi....is that OK?

What about stopping every car for insurance?

Why is it ok on the water....but not the highway?

Why is he ignorant....tell me a bit more please sir.

Just because they do bust a few folks for not having a ********whistle on board...doesn't make it right.

I can see an argument from both sides....but not need for the "ignorant" comment.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Are they stopping every boat? If true, then I would think video supporting this would be useful in showing some type of harassment. I would also think you would need to be covert in making the video as to not get their attention again.

Are citations public record? That would also be useful if it showed a lot of minor things written up or show that while a high number of stops happened, low number of citations written. It could also show major violations and the need for more stops.

I think because of this weekend, there will be more people on the water and more people not as careful.

It's a fine line for sure. Do nothing and people get hurt. Do too much and people feel harassed.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

harrased is short time, dead is forever.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

uncle dave said:


> harrased is short time, dead is forever.


Well said sir.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I hope everybody gets stopped & checked this weekend on the water & on the road to ensure my safety. NO ETOH for me for the next three days until I reach my final destination at the house.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Acadian said:


> Yeah, I was ticketed last weekend. I think that this "stop every single boat"attitude is BS. It's either a money thing or someone is trying for a pat on the back. Either way all it's gonna do is drive people away and create animosity towards law enforcement. Idk, common sense tells me these resources could be better used for something other than ruining our weekend over the most minute thing when there are way worse issues or there. If I'm with friends and family enjoying my weekend leave me alone and go look for a real criminal.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Tha next one they stop may be that "REAL CRIMINAL" The one drunk off his arse and possibly about to run over some innocent family just having a good time. This could be Your family. 
You didn't say what "Minute" thing you were ticketed for?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I Fall In said:


> You didn't say what "Minute" thing you were ticketed for?


My guess would be breaking the law...Jus Sayin. :cop:


----------



## Acadian (Dec 1, 2012)

Under 13 w/o a jacket. ..that was after he got in the boat from the tube and we were idling 30 yards to anchor and swim. So yeah technically breaking the law. But dang, couldn't that have been just a "hey, he needs a jacket no matter how far" I didn't mind getting stopped really i had everything he asked for but the ticket was BS. Then 30 minutes later he went to pull me over again as i was leaving but realized he already got me so he turned off his lights and went on. 
Besides if u stood by ur snide comment shouldn't u turn itself in for ask the Times you did something "minute" like this that u got away with? Say like just running down the street without a seat belt or driving with out ur license once because you forgot ur wallet? There is a difference between upholding the law and being a *****. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

uncle dave said:


> harrased is short time, dead is forever.


AMEN!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Acadian said:


> Besides if u stood by ur snide comment shouldn't u turn itself in for ask the Times you did something "minute" like this that u got away with? Say like just running down the street without a seat belt or driving with out ur license once because you forgot ur wallet?


What snide comment? Breaking the law is breaking the law. Trust me Bro, I've done WAY more stupider chit while out on the water in my past. The difference is that you got caught & I didn't. The fact is that I've finally grown up! Y'all be careful!


----------



## Acadian (Dec 1, 2012)

Sorry, not directed towards you. I'm on my phone and this auto correct is killing me so sorry for the bad grammer and "wordage"

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> My guess would be breaking the law...Jus Sayin. :cop:


As somebody mentioned it's a fine line. Nobody can argue with the need for safety enforcement, but stopping every boat in sight sounds more like a revenue stream, not a pursuit of safety. Kind of like the occasional Pasadena zero tolerance speed traps. Those aren't put into place for safety. They are there for revenue.

A stop that turns up a very minor violation and ends with the LEO, using their best judgement, being treated as a learning experience does more for public safety than a ticket does.

Hey, I wasn't there. Maybe the new boat had new crew on it and they were being broken in on the inspection procedures? Still, if it's a minor issue the LEO can achieve a lot more positive without writing a ticket.


----------



## tom1008 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re*

Stopping everyboat is not so extreme, game wardens are doing the same thing. They stopped me last night and they are newbies. But all the required safety equipment is less than a hundred dollars. If you can afford a high dollar boat then you can sure afford safety gear. Then you get no tickets. Just my two cents.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

I believe the point the op is making is they're stopping everybody. They aren't supposed to stop anyone without probable cause. We are supposed to have the right to privacy and to be left alone. In his case, not having a jacket on the kid is probable cause to be stopped and a violation. So he doesn't have cause to complain, the others-- don't know about that. I've had that conversation with wildlife cops in the past that stopped me for no reason. Had a similar situation with a cop asking me for an ID while walking next to a park in Colorado Springs, he asked for my ID, I asked him what I'd done, he then said nothing they're just checking people. I told him TS and walked off and that was the end of that. If they don't have a reason to stop you then they're not supposed to.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

98aggie77566 said:


> If they stop every car checking for dope or dwi....is that OK?
> 
> What about stopping every car for insurance?
> 
> ...


The Supreme Court many years ago that it is perfectly legal to stop every vehicle on the road and check for drugs etc. They can not physically search your car but they can use drug dogs.

I was traveling I 20 from Augusta GA towards Atlanta twenty years ago and all west bound lanes were having to go through a check. I was asked for permission to search my car (rental) and I declined. They then walked the drug dog around it before telling me to proceed. They were doing this with all vehicles. Got home and did some research to find the SCOTUS which ruled this is legal.

Don't know if this type of search has been ruled on concerning boaters but boaters generally have fewer rights than motorists.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

they advertised that they would be out in force enforcing all the laws this weekend. obey the law or stay off the water if you do not want a ticket. simple as that.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

gray gost said:


> they advertised that they would be out in force enforcing all the laws this weekend. obey the law or stay off the water if you do not want a ticket. simple as that.


Unfortunately it's not as "simple as that".

This thread, or at least my interpretation, was not about the law breaking.

If I am breaking the law....fine...I'll pay the ticket and I earned it.

What is wrong is the searching of every boat , car, etc without any reason other than they want to.....supreme court can bite me.

Giving up rights little by little.....it's as simple as that.

My dos centavos


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Just for our information (ahem), what does the TP&W boat they are using look like? Their usual flat bottom aluminum or something else?


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

98aggie77566 said:


> Unfortunately it's not as "simple as that".
> 
> This thread, or at least my interpretation, was not about the law breaking.
> 
> ...


I really doubt you would want the SCOTUS to "bite you". They are group who's bite is truly worse than their bark. lol


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Just got home from river and game wardens are in full force. Sitting about 500 yards away bird dogging every boat coming with binoculars. Have heard plenty of complaints from locals that the new " young gun " wardens have been using there authority to full extent. Buddy yesterday evening got stopped by the locks and checked and didn't even make it to jacks pass without getting stopped again. Said he just got stopped 5 min ago but made him go through same routine. 

Wardens are in 22-24' silver transport with T-Top.

Everybody be safe


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks...bthompjr24, don't think I'll put any hours on the ShallowBay this weekend.


----------



## Acadian (Dec 1, 2012)

I want to go to the sand bar tomorrow. Maybe they can give us a little red flag to display after they inspect you once so they can tell or something, lol. I hope the new guys boss pats him on the back real soon so he chills out. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Takes one drunk to ruin a lot of lives forever. Thankless job that most wouldn't understand. Glad they're out there.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

If there checking the livewells of every boat I'm perfectly fine with stopping ever boat. The trade off for giving up 5 minutes (cause thats all it takes if your legal) is well worth stopping the dumb mfr's that keep way to many fish or to small of fish or dont have license, etc. 

Now if its the law stopping to check on whatever I do get bothered by that. I do believe in right to privacy. but i'm not gonna cry about it. be smart and you shouldnt have any worries. 


And OP. You were breaking the law, I don't really see your issue with this "BS" ticket. You were breaking the law, jacket should have never been taken off the kid.. just saying.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

They need to be checking everybody out there. Too many accidents over the last year or two on that river and WAAAAAAAY too many hammered boaters.

I am glad they are out there. Never fails that more than a few boats pull up to those ramps tripping over beer cans and stumbling down the dock, just to get in their truck and haul butt right down the highway just as drunk.

They should have started doing this long ago, but I know they were short handed.

Kudos to them. They can stop me every 10 minutes as long as it keeps me and my family out of danger from getting run over by some of the yahoos running those waters. There used to be 2-3 GW boats on the water out there every weekend. I havent seen but a couple in the last 3-4 years. Since they slacked off, things have gotten a little wild out there.


----------



## roboslave (Jul 14, 2006)

*Kemah*

Today from under the kemah bridge to Taylor lake which I believe is less than a mile. There were two Coast Guard boats and a GW Really that WAKE ZONE is that dangerous. I don't think so and we were there quite a while and not one sail boat or what I would call a well to do guys boat was pulled over. Total B.S. It's about the money not your safety.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

If you have all your safety equipment then you shouldn't be b*tching about being stopped, you have nothing to worry about and they will let you go, they're doing their job, hell I got popped last week for insufficient amount of life jackets just because I picked up 2 of my friends and was taking them to the ramp so they could go home, but I knew I was in the wrong and accepted that fact and understood that they were only doing their job, if you fear being on the water for the chance you may get a ticket then you most likely are just trying to get away with something and should question if you should even be on the water in the first place, christ almighty its like a sewing circle on this forum sometimes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaydub (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't have a boat, but I'll go ahead and pipe up. I agree that if you are in violation of a law, you have no right to complain about a ticket. It appears that most everyone here agrees with that. My problem is with being pulled over (or boarded) for no reason. That galls me to no end, because they aren't within their rights to do that. Even a speed trap is sneaky but at least you generally don't have to worry if you aren't speeding. Just tooting along minding your own business and getting pulled over is a crock. I would agree if you aren't doing anything wrong then you have nothing to worry about but it is at best an inconvenience to have to put up with that stuff. I think whoever said it is a revenue stream more than a safety concern hit it right on the screws. Yes there is a need for law and order, no they don't have to be Nazis about it.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Guess I'll put my .02 in. I don't mind getting checked at all. Guess I'm a little more layed back that some. We spent 5 days on the water last year and was checked 6 times. Twice by the same warden. I would rather be checked for no reason than them not being there at all. Like said before, one drunk off the water could save the lives of many!


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> *I hope everybody gets stopped & checked this weekend on the water & on the road to ensure my safety.*


"They who can give up liberty to obtain a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety." - Benjamin Franklin (1775)


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

man.. gone are the days of being able to get in your boat and go do what you wanted, even if it is to drink all day while driving your boat... no BUI's, no whiners... there's always 3rd world countries I guess. LOL



ancientpaths said:


> "They who can give up liberty to obtain a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety." - Benjamin Franklin (1775)


in order to "prevent" most incidents from happening, you are guaranteed to give up your freedoms. how else will they determine a cause prior


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

prarie dog said:


> I believe the point the op is making is they're stopping everybody. They aren't supposed to stop anyone without probable cause. We are supposed to have the right to privacy and to be left alone. In his case, not having a jacket on the kid is probable cause to be stopped and a violation. So he doesn't have cause to complain, the others-- don't know about that. I've had that conversation with wildlife cops in the past that stopped me for no reason. Had a similar situation with a cop asking me for an ID while walking next to a park in Colorado Springs, he asked for my ID, I asked him what I'd done, he then said nothing they're just checking people. I told him TS and walked off and that was the end of that. If they don't have a reason to stop you then they're not supposed to.


I agree with this. But, if you are fishing, then they have probable cause to ask for a fishing license. I think at that point they can ask for proof of of registration, PFD's, etc.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

What a joke. You folks have been trained really well. Enjoy where we're headed folks. You get what you deserve.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

98aggie77566 said:


> Unfortunately it's not as "simple as that".
> 
> This thread, or at least my interpretation, was not about the law breaking.
> 
> ...


"Dos centavos"....doesnt border patrol check every vehicle with dogs and troops?

Sent from my phone.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

ancientpaths said:


> "They who can give up liberty to obtain a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety." - Benjamin Franklin (1775)


Yeah, Ben Franklin said that. Ben also lived in an era where most people were honest, responsible, & had integrity.


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Yeah, Ben Franklin said that. Ben also lived in an era where most people were honest, responsible, & had integrity.


No offense meant but never was there a time free of bad people doing the wrong things. IMO freedom has a cost and the cost is being responsible for your own safety. Have no problem with them enforcing the law but am fearful when searching someones private property who has shown no signs of breaking the law is ok with some of you guys. Maybe I misunderstood but that is sure what I think I am reading.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

rentfro said:


> No offense meant but never was there a time free of bad people doing the wrong things.
> 
> I said MOST people.
> 
> ...


If law enforcement presence on the water this weekend saves even one life, which I'd bet my my paycheck next week it most certainly has, then I say keep it up fellas.


----------



## oneleggedwader (Dec 2, 2004)

*Checks*

I have to say I disagree with "safety checks".


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

oneleggedwader said:


> I have to say I disagree with "safety checks".


Vividly express your feelings about it to the Coast Guard, Game Warden, Sheriff's Dept, or DPS the next time you get stopped out there, & let us know how that works out for you!


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> If law enforcement presence on the water this weekend saves even one life, which I'd bet my my paycheck next week it most certainly has, then I say keep it up fellas.


Well we just disagree a little. No big deal. The problem with giving up any freedom is the ability to stop all of it from being taken. Yes people should be responsible and life would be easier. They are not however and that means responsible people have to be responsible. Wish everybody did the right thing but being aware they they don't is enough protection for me.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> If law enforcement presence on the water this weekend saves even one life, which I'd bet my my paycheck next week it most certainly has, then I say keep it up fellas.


 You remind me of someone.... Oh yeah,


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

dan_wrider said:


> You remind me of someone.... Oh yeah,
> 
> What a Tard.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Waaaaaaaaaaaa, Waaaaaaaaaaa, Waaaaaaaaaaaa !!!
Honestly, it is good to see L E O 's out and about doing their job.
If your not breaking the law you have nothing to worry about,..
Be thankful that there are some who do abide by the law.
For every one that does there is one who does not G.A F. about you,
your family or anything that transpires while they are doing whatever
makes them happy at that time.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

.....sheeple, sheeple, sheeple......


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

DANO said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaa, Waaaaaaaaaaa, Waaaaaaaaaaaa !!!
> Honestly, it is good to see L E O 's out and about doing their job.
> If your not breaking the law you have nothing to worry about,..
> Be thankful that there are some who do abide by the law.
> ...


:shamrock:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

:shamrock::shamrock:


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

DANO said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaa, Waaaaaaaaaaa, Waaaaaaaaaaaa !!!
> Honestly, it is good to see L E O 's out and about doing their job.
> If your not breaking the law you have nothing to worry about,..
> Be thankful that there are some who do abide by the law.
> ...


I am glad they are doing their job as well. I was just stating that searching every boat is not doing their job IMO. Having a presence and enforcing the law when they see someone breaking it was never questioned by me or anyone else (except maybe the OP with the life jacket). I think searching every boat does little to protect you and your family.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

rentfro said:


> I am glad they are doing their job as well. I was just stating that searching every boat is not doing their job IMO. Having a presence and enforcing the law when they see someone breaking it was never questioned by me or anyone else (except maybe the OP with the life jacket). I think searching every boat does little to protect you and your family.


I do see your point.
Stick around a while, you will see one of these threads pop up every other week.
They all profess to the L.E.O's pulling everyone over and blah, blah, blah.
It's even worse around any holiday when the L.E.O.'s are doing their jobs x2.


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Yeah, Ben Franklin said that. Ben also lived in an era where most people were honest, responsible, & had integrity.


Most people were honest, responsible, and had integrity in Franklin's time? He issued this statement right before the revolution...a time when the Loyalists were defecting back to the Crown even though they were oppressed in order to avoid the dangers of revolution. The list of grievances given in the Declaration of Independence provides a good example of the overall honesty, responsibility and integrity of Franklin's time:
_
"Such has been the patient sufferance of these Colonies; and such is now the necessity which constrains them to alter their former Systems of Government. The history of the present King of Great Britain is a history of repeated injuries and usurpations, all having in direct object the establishment of an absolute Tyranny over these States. To prove this, let Facts be submitted to a candid world._ _He has refused his Assent to Laws, the most wholesome and necessary for the public good._
_He has forbidden his Governors to pass Laws of immediate and pressing importance, unless suspended in their operation till his Assent should be obtained; and when so suspended, he has utterly neglected to attend to them._
_He has refused to pass other Laws for the accommodation of large districts of people, unless those people would relinquish the right of Representation in the Legislature, a right inestimable to them and formidable to tyrants only._
_He has called together legislative bodies at places unusual, uncomfortable, and distant from the depository of their Public Records, for the sole purpose of fatiguing them into compliance with his measures._
_He has dissolved Representative Houses repeatedly, for opposing with manly firmness of his invasions on the rights of the people._
_He has refused for a long time, after such dissolutions, to cause others to be elected, whereby the Legislative Powers, incapable of Annihilation, have returned to the People at large for their exercise; the State remaining in the mean time exposed to all the dangers of invasion from without, and convulsions within._
_He has endeavoured to prevent the population of these States; for that purpose obstructing the Laws for Naturalization of Foreigners; refusing to pass others to encourage their migrations hither, and raising the conditions of new Appropriations of Lands._
_He has obstructed the Administration of Justice by refusing his Assent to Laws for establishing Judiciary Powers._
_He has made Judges dependent on his Will alone for the tenure of their offices, and the amount and payment of their salaries._
_He has erected a multitude of New Offices, and sent hither swarms of Officers to harass our people and eat out their substance._
_He has kept among us, in times of peace, Standing Armies without the Consent of our legislatures._
_He has affected to render the Military independent of and superior to the Civil Power._
_He has combined with others to subject us to a jurisdiction foreign to our constitution, and unacknowledged by our laws; giving his Assent to their Acts of pretended Legislation:_
_For quartering large bodies of armed troops among us:_
_For protecting them, by a mock Trial from punishment for any Murders which they should commit on the Inhabitants of these States:_
_For cutting off our Trade with all parts of the world:_
_For imposing Taxes on us without our Consent:_
_For depriving us in many cases, of the benefit of Trial by Jury:_
_For transporting us beyond Seas to be tried for pretended offences:_
_For abolishing the free System of English Laws in a neighbouring Province, establishing therein an Arbitrary government, and enlarging its Boundaries so as to render it at once an example and fit instrument for introducing the same absolute rule into these Colonies_
_For taking away our Charters, abolishing our most valuable Laws and altering fundamentally the Forms of our Governments:_
_For suspending our own Legislatures, and declaring themselves invested with power to legislate for us in all cases whatsoever._
_He has abdicated Government here, by declaring us out of his Protection and waging War against us._
_He has plundered our seas, ravaged our coasts, burnt our towns, and destroyed the lives of our people._
_He is at this time transporting large Armies of foreign Mercenaries to compleat the works of death, desolation, and tyranny,  already begun with circumstances of Cruelty & Perfidy scarcely paralleled in the most barbarous ages, and totally unworthy the Head of a civilized nation._
_He has constrained our fellow Citizens taken Captive on the high Seas to bear Arms against their Country, to become the executioners of their friends and Brethren, or to fall themselves by their Hands._
_He has excited domestic insurrections amongst us, and has endeavoured to bring on the inhabitants of our frontiers, the merciless Indian Savages whose known rule of warfare, is an undistinguished destruction of all ages, sexes and conditions._
_In every stage of these Oppressions We have Petitioned for Redress in the most humble terms: Our repeated Petitions have been answered only by repeated injury. A Prince, whose character is thus marked by every act which may define a Tyrant, is unfit to be the ruler of a free people."_

Even if your point holds true, it seems even more apparent in a time when more and more people lack honesty and integrity that the rights of the law-abiding citizen are protected. What incentive does one have to be honest and responsible if he or she is treated the same way as the dishonest and irresponsible? It is a self-fulfilling prophecy...we destroy responsibility by asking the police/nanny state to facilitate it with force.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice chatting with y'all on this topic. It made my half day at work much more enjoyable. I'll be swinging by Krogers & picking up a six pack of Shiner on my way home to enjoy in the pool in my backyard. If there are any Pearland police officers that want to stop by to ensure my safety please send a PM & I'll give you my address. The gate will be unlocked! :cheers:


----------



## boater71 (Mar 2, 2008)

The Texas Water Safety Act allows LE to stop/check vessels without probable cause.


----------



## SuperScooter (Oct 27, 2012)

boater71 said:


> The Texas Water Safety Act allows LE to stop/check vessels without probable cause.


Thanks, I was wondering why they needed no probable cause. I knew game wardens and CG dont need it. Its scary to see how many people agree with being searched or pulled over for us to all be safe.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

dan_wrider said:


> You remind me of someone....





Blk Jck 224 said:


> What a Tard.


Yes, yes he does... folks, meet the new "mastercylinder" aka "blk jck 224 der"


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Yes, yes he does... folks, meet the new "mastercylinder" aka "blk jck 224 der"


No way that big body and oversized brain will fit!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Melon said:


> No way that big body and oversized brain will fit!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


how about just the a-hole part?


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Game wardens and other on the water law enforcement are there for our safety and to protect us from the hundreds of fools who have no business running a boat that are on the water every weekend. They can stop me all they want because I can just about guarantee that everything on my boat is in order, I've been stopped dozens of times and never had any type of issue and they have always been courteous toward me and my passengers. Bottom line is, know the law and make sure you follow it before you step onto a boat. Period. If you can't do that, the maybe you should stick to golf and horseshoes. 

And for the record if I was ever in the wrong and did receive a ticket, no matter how small an infraction, I would gladly pay it rather than whine about it on an online forum.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> how about just the a-hole part?


He's always welcome to come and fish with us river trash homer!:texasflag


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

*Da*

Do whats right, follow the rules. Some folks want to bad mouth the Law. Every night when you lay your head on your pillow, thank the Lord that we have the freedom and the right to run up and down the rivers/lakes and do the things we love to do and the fact that we have Laws!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

> There is a difference between upholding the law and being a *****.


This is the truth. Let the minor things go with a warning and get the drunks and the dangerous people off the water. I don't get out much on the Holiday weekends because I can't stand the harassment.

I'm all for protecting the people and promoting safety but when you take it over the top all they do is create resentment by the people they are supposed to protect.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Some of yall crack me up... against government infringement on certain topics and then completely for it on other ones.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> Yes, yes he does... folks, meet the new "mastercylinder" aka "blk jck 224 der"





InfamousJ said:


> how about just the a-hole part?


WOW...Utilizing blasphemy prominently magnifies your wisdom. Referencing a banned member while overtly exhibiting complete disregard to the statutes set forth in this forum. You unequivocally illustrate esoteric radiant lore.

The following subjects are NOT allowed here:

31. Creative spelling to try and beat the word censor.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

prarie dog said:


> I believe the point the op is making is they're stopping everybody. They aren't supposed to stop anyone without probable cause. We are supposed to have the right to privacy and to be left alone. In his case, not having a jacket on the kid is probable cause to be stopped and a violation. So he doesn't have cause to complain, the others-- don't know about that. I've had that conversation with wildlife cops in the past that stopped me for no reason. *Had a similar situation with a cop asking me for an ID while walking next to a park in Colorado Springs, he asked for my ID, I asked him what I'd done, he then said nothing they're just checking people. I told him TS and walked off and that was the end of that.* If they don't have a reason to stop you then they're not supposed to.


You're lucky that was the end of that. Many LEO's egos would have been hurt and they would have come up with something to arrest you for. And you know how that goes - "Your word against theirs." That is unless you happen to have video of it.


----------



## Jaydub (Jun 2, 2012)

Again, I am thankful for the protection our laws afford us and in general thankful for the officers who enforce them. If I am doing wrong and get ticketed, then I will take my lumps no problem. What I had issue with was the fact that folks were getting stopped with no probable cause. Then to find out that it was legal for that to happen was even worse. I guess since I never had a boat I never paid that much attention to the laws that apply in that situation. Were I to get a boat, I would not just get on the water and run around crazy, I would educate myself on laws and etiquette first; however I suspect I am in the minority.


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

Years ago (20+) I was out out riding on a holiday weekend. I was stopped by GW for safety check, before going on my way the GW mentioned something like "be careful, we are stoping all white center consoles".

The following week I inquired what that meant. 
Apparently this is/was a way of being random, for example, today we stop all center console boats, or all white boats, or all boats with tinted windshields, etc. I guess that is why sometime I would drive by them and sometimes they would stop and check me. 

Things may have changed in the more recent years, IDK.

PS. If you are on the water on a holiday weekend, expect to get stopped and checked.


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

Backwater1 said:


> They need to be checking everybody out there. Too many accidents over the last year or two on that river and WAAAAAAAY too many hammered boaters.
> 
> I am glad they are out there. Never fails that more than a few boats pull up to those ramps tripping over beer cans and stumbling down the dock, just to get in their truck and haul butt right down the highway just as drunk.
> 
> ...


I'd like to see that, and you being perfectly ok with it.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

wmrcer said:


> I'd like to see that, and you being perfectly ok with it.


Why wouldn't I? GWs have always done it out there. Whats the difference between them stopping me and a sheriff stopping me? They stop me, I show them my stuff, and I leave. Of all the times I have been stopped, I could count on 1 hand how many times I have been boarded or even docked with. Usually, all I do is lift up enough jackets for my passengers, a throw and a fire extinguiser and they take off to the next person. Only had a few actually inspect anything and only one somewhat bad encounter due to a GW vessel wanting to tie up to me in rough water conditions.

The reason they are doing it is because of an increased number of boaters that also brought an increased number of boating incidents, including fatalities in the last 2 years. That body of water is not your typical Lake Conroe or Clear Lake area. Its full of sandbars, floating logs, narrow cuts and blind turns. It is not really all that "setup" for the number of boaters that the area is seeing now days.

Upping the presence just like a regular patrol officer would do in a neighborhood that is seeing an increase in crime.

I see the issue with the legality of any searches and rights and such, but I am putting alot of trust in complete strangers out there and to be honest, its getting a little ridiculous out there and needs some police presence. I can't combat it on my own, so might as well do it with the taxes I pay.


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

I have no problem with extra law presence on the water on holiday weekends. However, stopping every boat with no probable cause and looking for violations sounds more like a money grab disguised in the name of safety. Again, I have no problems with a few extra random stops, but to target the majority of boats is well over the top. 

How many people were killed in boating accidents around Galveston this weekend as compared to the handful of people that drowned from wading out from shore? Just curious provided this is all about public safety.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

> _In order to enforce the provisions of the Water Safety Act, game wardens and_
> _other peace officers certified as marine safety enforcement officers by TPWD,_
> _may stop, board, and inspect any vessel to determine compliance with applicable_​_provisions._


How in the world did this turn into giving up our rights? Illegal searches? LOL
Nothing that happened to the OP had anything to do with an illegal search. Every boat on the water is subject to a safety inspection at anytime. As in the OP original post the reason is obvious. He was underway with an under 13 yo not wearing a floatation device. Clear violation and a very visual one that would have been obvious to any LO/GW.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> blah..blah...blah...while overtly exhibiting complete disregard to the statutes set forth in this forum. You unequivocally illustrate esoteric radiant lore.
> 
> The following subjects are NOT allowed here:
> 
> 31. Creative spelling to try and beat the word censor.





Blk Jck 224 said:


> I've done WAY more stupider* chit*


sure thing blk jck 224 der



Dukman said:


> How in the world did this turn into giving up our rights? Illegal searches? LOL
> Nothing that happened to the OP had anything to do with an illegal search. Every boat on the water is subject to a safety inspection at anytime. As in the OP original post the reason is obvious. He was underway with an under 13 yo not wearing a floatation device. Clear violation and a very visual one that would have been obvious to any LO/GW.


just another way to dig and look for more than safety equipment.. nothing prior to a "safety equipment" search was noticed like an out of date inspection sticker, tail light out, etc.. ooops, these are boats, not cars.. sure, they should just be able to pull you over for no reason at all other than to check your safety equipment.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> What snide comment? Breaking the law is breaking the law. Trust me Bro, I've done WAY more stupider chit while out on the water in my past. The difference is that you got caught & I didn't. The fact is that I've finally grown up! Y'all be careful!





Blk Jck 224 said:


> WOW...Utilizing blasphemy prominently magnifies your wisdom. Referencing a banned member while overtly exhibiting complete disregard to the statutes set forth in this forum. You unequivocally illustrate esoteric radiant lore.
> 
> The following subjects are NOT allowed here:
> 
> 31. Creative spelling to try and beat the word censor.


 Kind of hypocritical there Sir....kinda do as I say and not as I do. :slimer:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FREON said:


> Kind of hypocritical there Sir....kinda do as I say and not as I do. :slimer:


Sad


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Sad


bothered sad


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> bothered sad


X20


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

sad3sm


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

huh?


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

How would you find probable cause of an intoxicated boater if we compare to cars?

There are no speed limits, no lane markers, no real rules to break besides maybe a No Wake Zone or a collision with another vessel.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

FREON said:


> Kind of hypocritical there Sir....kinda do as I say and not as I do. :slimer:


Same thing my Dad used to say! :wink:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Backwater1 said:


> How would you find probable cause of an intoxicated boater if we compare to cars?
> 
> There are no speed limits, no lane markers, no real rules to break besides maybe a No Wake Zone or a collision with another vessel.


Surely we can setup patrols at the exit of every bar on Fri/Sat night also and check each person behind the wheel before they hit the road?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> Sad





Gilbert said:


> bothered sad





Jay Baker said:


> X20





FlatoutFishin said:


> sad3sm


Cheer Up Guys...Don't be sad! :cheers:


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> bothered sad





Jay Baker said:


> X20


Wow. I sense a Waffle House parking lot meeting.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

InfamousJ said:


> Surely we can setup patrols at the exit of every bar on Fri/Sat night also and check each person behind the wheel before they hit the road?


You could, and I've seen it.

But regular officers have tell tale signs they use to pick out drivers suspected of being under the influence. Once again, how do you propose to have similar tools for officers patrolling the waterways?


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

Backwater1 said:


> You could, and I've seen it.
> 
> But regular officers have tell tale signs they use to pick out drivers suspected of being under the influence. Once again, how do you propose to have similar tools for officers patrolling the waterways?


I think that is difficult and a good point. I still feel checking people at "random" can't be the right answer. I don't know what the answer is but my personal property should be just that until I have proven that I am using it in a way that becomes dangerous to others in a public setting. Tough job figuring that out for GW but that should be their job not just checking everyone until they can find something illegal. IMO


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

rentfro said:


> I think that is difficult and a good point. I still feel checking people at "random" can't be the right answer. I don't know what the answer is but my personal property should be just that until I have proven that I am using it in a way that becomes dangerous to others in a public setting. Tough job figuring that out for GW but that should be their job not just checking everyone until they can find something illegal. IMO


But there are laws in place that a boater must adhere to, including having specific safety equipment on board.

Without that equipment in plain sight, how would they know if you even have it? Like I mentioned earlier, I have never been boarded out there and usually a quick showing of the proper equipment will get you on your way in no time.

Now, if I stumbled and fell over twice while blubbering about not knowing where my stuff is, that might be a whole other story.

Is there someone claiming that the officer's did an illegal search of one's belongings?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

You know, I have been stopped and checked before. Never cited. It all goes pretty quick if you are following the rules. May even give you some tips where they are catching fish.


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

Backwater1 said:


> But there are laws in place that a boater must adhere to, including having specific safety equipment on board.
> 
> Without that equipment in plain sight, how would they know if you even have it? Like I mentioned earlier, I have never been boarded out there and usually a quick showing of the proper equipment will get you on your way in no time.
> 
> ...


Feels like the converstion shifted along time ago to what should be legal. The OP did something illegal and got stopped. Done deal no problem from me. The conversation has been about stopping and checking every boat. This is legal of course but IMO should not be. I feel like 3 pages ago this became about right and wrong not legal and illegal. Obviously we all want a safe world and all that great stuff but at what price? That is what this conversation is about IMO. By the way I am always legal and have been checked many times with no real issues.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

rentfro said:


> Feels like the converstion shifted along time ago to what should be legal. The OP did something illegal and got stopped. Done deal no problem from me. The conversation has been about stopping and checking every boat. This is legal of course but IMO should not be. I feel like 3 pages ago this became about right and wrong not legal and illegal. Obviously we all want a safe world and all that great stuff but at what price? That is what this conversation is about IMO. By the way I am always legal and have been checked many times with no real issues.


Gotcha. Same page.

But, how would you recommend checking for safety equipment, fishing licenses and bag limits besides just pulling over random or all boats?


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Hitler to the Jews in 1940: "It's just a safety check. Everything will be fine if your paper are in order."


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't know the right answer just feeling like I know when I hear the wrong one. We would never as a community allow that much access to any other form of government. It seems very intrusive to me. I understand the question of how else to figure out if anything illegal is taking place but I don't have a viable solution for that. I only know for sure were I am uncomfortable and the power to stop me and search me with nothing out of the ordinary. Everyone here has witnessed illegal activity on the water and that was without climbing in the other boat.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow..now it has been transformed from getting cited due to a violation to hitler and the Jews. Its simple if you ask me. We still live in a democracy. If you don't like the current laws that are being enforced, write the state legislature and get them changed. Better yet, run for public office and introduce that legislature.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

flashlight said:


> Wow..now it has been transformed from getting cited due to a violation to hitler and the Jews. Its simple if you ask me. We still live in a democracy. If you don't like the current laws that are being enforced, write the state legislature and get them changed. Better yet, run for public office and introduce that legislature.


We live in a republic. And its not a strecth, it's a slippery slope.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Boats are like children. Anyone can have them, but not everyone should have them.


----------



## tom1008 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re*

I started this thread to make other 2 coolers aware they were patrolling the river. This has gone off Ina different direction. I have been stopped many times, if you have your required safety equipment you have no problem.


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

Backwater1 said:


> Gotcha. Same page.
> 
> But, how would you recommend checking for safety equipment, fishing licenses and bag limits besides just pulling over random or all boats?


I propose to get searched every ten minutes, or every time we hook a fish get it inspected and verified that it was within legal size and bag limit.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

wmrcer said:


> I propose to get searched every ten minutes, or every time we hook a fish get it inspected and verified that it was within legal size and bag limit.


Have you really ever been SEARCHED? Or were you just asked to show your safety gear and catch?

So dramatic...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Backwater1 said:


> Have you really ever been SEARCHED? Or were you just asked to show your safety gear and catch?
> 
> So dramatic...


Really...Imagine how these guys will react when the GW's start performing mandatory body cavity searches out on the water looking for contraband. :help:


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

*um.....*



Acadian said:


> Yeah, I was ticketed last weekend. I think that this "stop every single boat"attitude is BS. It's either a money thing or someone is trying for a pat on the back. Either way all it's gonna do is drive people away and create animosity towards law enforcement. Idk, common sense tells me these resources could be better used for something other than ruining our weekend over the most minute thing when there are way worse issues or there. If I'm with friends and family enjoying my weekend leave me alone and go look for a real criminal.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Don't take this wrong, but I think you've missed the point entirely.

1.) it's Memorial day weekend, typically one of the 2 deadliest days
in Tx as far as water accidents just due to vlume of people on the 
water. In a totally controllable area like a boat ramp on a river,
I can completely understand LEO's stopping EVERYBODY. with this new 
tool they can more effectively train for water patrols/emergencies &
at the same time, have a 1-on-1 interaction with every operator out 
there, & maybe circumventing a tragedy before it happens.

2.) kid w/ out life jacket while underway, & was apparently witnessed 
outside of your boat. that is a BIG deal. (see #1)
not cheesy like a fire extenguisher out of date, or inoperable safety 
whistle, etc.

Is 10-15 min's out of your weekend talking to a LEO that big of weekend buzzkill?
especially if you're in compliance?
I don't think so....
In fact, Up here on Lewisville,(avg. 7 drownings/yr.) I'm pretty good friends w/ our marine
officer, we tie up & bs sometimes, & after they do the obligatory safety check, I ask him if I can do the same on their leaky-assed POS & we all laugh!
Give the LEO's a break, man. they're out there working to save lives
instead of "with friends and family enjoying my weekend".

-B


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

The bottom line on the Trinity is that stopping every boat is really not that difficult......its not like the Trinity above lake Livingston or the San Jac river...its not that crowded....and very easy for the gammy or law to get everyone that he passes.....Ive been checked for no apparrent reason and really did not feel violated....just like in your car.....they dont have to have a reason to stop you and ask to see what you are required by law to have on your boat

jus sayin


----------

